# March mix 2010



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

In a fit of madness I blew the dust off the decks and pressed record. On a soulful house disco gospel tip.

http://www.zshare.net/audio/740509436da97b0d/


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

:thumb: Magic :thumb:


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Just awesome! :thumb:

Be putting this on the wifes ipod asap and on cd fror the car.

Top work matey.

Paul.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Play list as requested.


1. Jersey Maestros feat. Renee Smith - Shine On - MuthaFunkaz Beautiful Light Mix 
2. Choklate - The Tea - Manoo Remix.
3. Lovebirds - Deep down and discofied ep - Mandrill - Presidents house accapella.
4. Micky More - A touch of Jazz - Scott Wozniak mix - H.O.U.S.E accapella.
5. Nathan G & Blackfrog ft Byron Stingley - No limits - Reelsoul sole chanel rmx.
6. Soulstar Syndicate feat. Dawn Tallman - Take Me - (Mind, Body & Soul) Claudio Di Carlo Mix.
7. Mass Syndicate feat. Su Su Bobien - You Don't Know - MuthaFunkaz 2009 Tribute Mix.
8. Cookie Monsterz & Michelle Weeks - Spread Love - Richard Earnshaws People's' Classic Remix.
9. Nathen G - Melbourne Shuffle EP - Get On Up.
10. Ananda Project feat Heather Johnson & Terrance Downs - Kiss Kiss Kiss - Eric Kupper club mix.

Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------

